# How to cure dead spots in lawn



## Dave-Morris (Apr 14, 2009)

No matter how much I water I still have dead spots in my lawn. I don't have many weeds and no pine trees. But I can't seem to make nice grass grow in these spots. Any suggestions?


----------



## clarkj2416 (Dec 9, 2008)

Was there grass growing in the spots and it just turned brown? If so, you might have grubs. Grubs will eat the roots and cause the grass to die. You can pick up some grub-x just and this should help, that is if grubs are your problem.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

maybe fungus also


----------



## loonatic31 (Nov 12, 2008)

do you own a dog??


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Be careful when using any chemical on your lawn if you have pets, a no brainer but nice to throw out there as a reminder.

The dog killed ours near the house and between the grubs and the moles we have numerous spots with problems. I use Diazinon and my sprayer just before a good rain and it clears it up for the most part.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

If they are small spots size of a plate, you dog did it. But watering should dilute it away.

Best test for grubs is, grab a handful of the brown grass. If it easily comes out, it is grubs. Also, skunks love the grubs. If the yard is dug up by skunks, it is grubs.

In general, put on some preventive Grub-x. It does a great job in controlling grubs, and fetilize the yard to repair the areas. Some raking and reseeding will help also.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Frantz said:


> Be careful when using any chemical on your lawn if you have pets, a no brainer but nice to throw out there as a reminder.
> 
> The dog killed ours near the house and between the grubs and the moles we have numerous spots with problems. I use Diazinon and my sprayer just before a good rain and it clears it up for the most part.


 
Diazanon is not being sold for residential/golf course use anymore due to its decimation of bird flocks. Is diazanon was purchased before Dec. 31 2004, the product is permitted to be used. 

Merrit Systemic White Grub Control is a once a year product that is widely used by your commercial turfgrass management companies.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Did the Grub-X more or less replace it?

I have 3 old bottles on my shelf in the shed that I bought I thought 3 years ago, but would not surprise me if it was longer, the price was over 1/2 off when I got it so that explains why it was so cheap maybe?

Either way, grubs and the dog are the most likely culprits.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

here's a few things I learned from an old lawn pro who taught me pretty well. If the area is bare, it could be grubs or too high of acid (get a soil test) You can put down lime (alot sometimes) it can almost never hurt.

also if it is dead grass that just won't grow, it could be a fungus. A big problem in michigan is "snow mold". That happens when snow falls before the grass went dormant or the ground froze. The only solution is round-up and re-seed.

I would start with a soil test. Contact various landscape suppliers. They sometimes do it for free this time of year. Only if you bring in your dirt.

hope it helps.......jon

if it is your dog, vets sell some pills to make their pee less potent so it doesn't harm your grass.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

It could be a number of different things.
Grubs, 
snow mold, 
necrotic ring spot, 
leaf spot, 
dollar spot, 
acidic soil, 
dogs, and on and on.

Take a look at the half dead grass around the bare area. 

If it is grubs, you should easily be able to pull back the sod that is growing in close proximity to the bare areas.

If it is snow mold there should be a matting of grass with some pinkish tinted mold growing across the top of the blades of grass. (not always pinkish, but alway cured by raking).

Necrotic ring spot grows in the obvious ring. Sometimes there is grass growing in the middle of the ring, not always. This disease is pretty common in clay soils, caused by constantly moist soil and warming temperatures. A fungicide will minimize the symptons, but it always comes back. Fertilizer will make it worse. If this is the case, aerate the soil, use a low nitrogen fertilizer and quit watering the lawn at night or too early in the morning. Always let the soil get dry before watering again. Clay soils will retain water for a very long time, so watering extensively once a week may be plenty.

Dollar Spot is signified by the hour glass dead spaces on the blades of grass that are not completely dead yet. Fungicides work great but, and aeration and proper water should correct the problem.

Leafspot is identified by the obvious spots on the blades of grass. Again constantly moist soil is the enemy and condition will worsen with fertilization. Water in the midday and allow soil to dry before watering again.

Acidic soil, use lime. Home acid tests are available.

The dog, if your a dog lover, deal with it.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Let me add something.

Most fungus is caused by improper watering, poor fertilization practices, and lastly crappy soil.

Most fungus need consistently moist grass and/or soil, nitrogen, and warm temperatures.

Aerations, proper watering, and decreasing nitrogen applications (use 12-12-12 moderately in damaged areas) are sure ways to eliminate fungus in grass.

I forgot to add about the necrotic ring spot. You must dig out infected soil and replace. Don't cut it short, cut out a foot more horizontally and 6-12 inches down.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

I had a couple spots like that and I ended up just sprinkling some good topsoil over the areas and the surrounding grass ended up growing into it. Turns out the areas were spots of dirt with too much sand content and grass wouldn't grow in it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

What type of soil? If pure sand, got to add compost (organic material) and lots of it

Get a soil test and go from there.


A little more specific info would help immensely.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are going to make one post on this board, that question is an odd one. If you have to pick a board to post that question, this board is an odd one.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Depending on how large the dead spot is, where it is and if you have natural gas it could be a gas leak. You might not even smell gas if its a small leak, but you wont be able to grow grass. If the spot is near the road it could be from previous construction, freeze thaw, etc etc.
Now dont panic just yet, dont call 911, but just investigate a little before you spend lots of money on seed, fertilizer, etc.


----------



## jeck (Apr 18, 2009)

You may try giving your local nursery a call and explain your problem to them. I've heard that grubs may cause this and also a lack of airation (sp?). I would definitely call around and get some ideas as to what causes this problem and the easiest, cheapest solution is.

Good luck!


----------

